# Bad experience in Mongkok Computer Centre



## alejandra11

I went to Mongkok Computer Centre to buy the screen protector for my iphone 4, i entered tothe shop number 122 at the 1st floor and asked nicely to the guy if he has the thing that i am look for. With the arrogant look he said to me $20, and i was asking if he could help me to fix if i buy since he is not busy and no other customers in that shop, with the arrogant look again he aswered NO, and i said ok, can i see the stuff before i buy and he replied to me with very rude tone i said NO, everything is the same. Then i just said thank you to him and left the shop. I entered the other shop and the guy is very polite and helpfull. Eventhough the price is much expensive but i am happy because the guy is not rude and arrogant like the previous one, and there is not only one type of screen protector to be choose. I am very dispointed with this kind of people who simply been rude to the customer without any reason. I almost said to him you are such f.....g ******* but i dont. Please do not support this kind of behaviour by spending your money to this shop, it is not worth it. Remember the shop number is 122.


----------



## JWilliamson

You want revenge? maybe that guy was sick or having problems. yeah there are many over worked under paid people. Just walk away and go elsewhere and not every worker can be perfect every day. JW


----------



## alejandra11

JWilliamson said:


> You want revenge? maybe that guy was sick or having problems. yeah there are many over worked under paid people. Just walk away and go elsewhere and not every worker can be perfect every day. JW


Yea yea, of course he has a problem, mental problem. For what ever reason he has, do not treat the customers that way... under paid people normally more polite. Maybe he is the boss. Cheers...


----------



## VNO

This is common as most don't understand English it's just the EGO that some have & do not wish to carry on to the discussion how much is that your best price on & on or it is also possible that he must have had a very bad day .
Honestly when I moved to Hong Kong I used to wonder why my office staff gives me a funny look when I used to wish them Good Morning well now I understand I wish them in Chinese they feel comfortable


----------



## OverseasGuy

Sales competition in Hong Kong is awesome. If the price looks too high or if someone does not treat you well just walk away to the next vendor. Way too easy in Hong Kong. The city has so many vendors that are very kind and respectful.


----------

